# Cool Roofing - what do you all think



## mommijock (May 16, 2009)

I guess we have to comply with new laws in CA by installing "cool roofs" - I am so angry about this. Have you seen the ugly colors of cool roofs? I guess if you don't want to put the cool roof you have to put tech shield and major ventilation. The tech shield is making my shingles on my house curl and I found this out today from Owens C. I have ridge vent, dormers, and all the ventilation but they are still curling. I am fuming because I don't believe they should make the homeowner put an ugly roof on their house (all because they believe in global warming - not to open a can of worms, but I do not buy into GW). Roofs are not cheap and to add this, makes more of a burden for everyone involved. 

Am I alone on this one?


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

Why would you be angry about this at all? 

Ventilation should be installed to manufactuer spec no matter what, so I fail to see the problem if your customer doesn't like the colors of the cool roof. Ventilation is still required with cool roofs none the less. 

I've never heard of tech shield. Can you post a link? What's it for? How do you know it's making your shingles curl? What did OC say about the product ?

Global warming or not, energy is expensive and a cool roof should save energy and money in the long run. Not to mention will help to reduce the urban heat island effect, and you might not believe in global warming but urban heat island is a proven phenomina that is apparent is every major city. 

As cool roofing becomes more commonly used, the color availability will grow and the price will decrease.


----------



## SinglePlyGuy (Jan 7, 2009)

Cool Roofing is Good!


----------



## Broken_Roofer (May 20, 2009)

"Cool" roofing is just another term thrown around to make people feel good about "helping the environment" hwile really doing nothing to actually help the environment.

GAF/ELK and Owens Corning "cool" colors are nothing more than bleached out hues, there's no depth or disparity between the colors available. Certainteed is coming out with a whole line of "cool" colors that are true to their original colors, which is rather amazing, and look pretty good. I'm no advocate for one over the other, I don't install them where I'm at.


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

I think the GAF ELk not only have toned down their colors, but also have reflective 3M granuals mixed in too.


----------



## Broken_Roofer (May 20, 2009)

They use a blend of 3M Cool Roofing granules and traditional granules, I'd be interested to know an approximate percentage on the reflective versus traditional granules. Also what their expected granule loss rate is for this type of shingle.


----------

